# fuel type



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

Is it safe to run 100 octane in a 2006 GTO?? I found a dealer who sells 100 octane fuel on kauai HI and I was curious about it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't see why not, unless it has lead in it...

You probably won't notice any difference over 93 though, unless you're tuned for it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> I don't see why not, unless it has lead in it...
> 
> You probably won't notice any difference over 93 though, unless you're tuned for it.


+1 your car will not run better. Its tuned to run at a certain octane rating. Not sure if it will be good or bad to run that higher on a stock tune then what is recommeneded though.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

With a stock motor your not going to see an improvement over using 91 or 93 octane. 

Witha tuned motor you might see a benefit with a blend of premium and 100 octane that mixes to 95-96 octane. 

100 octane is for boosted engines and high compression engines that are tuned for that octane.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just curious; how much do they charge per gallon for it?


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

so why is it when a high quality octane booster is used I get better performance.:confused The only tune I have is a modified predator tune.


----------

